# Die besten Deals des Tages: Avengers: Endgame vorbestellbar, Avengers Box mit Fanartikeln und Humble Lego Games Bundle im Angebot



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Die besten Deals des Tages: Avengers: Endgame vorbestellbar, Avengers Box mit Fanartikeln und Humble Lego Games Bundle im Angebot*

						Fanartikel von Lego, Hasbro und Ravensburger sowie Avengers: Infitiy War auf Blu-ray finden sich in der schicken Marvel Avengers Box, die es aktuell für 39,99 Euro gibt. Außerdem ist Avengers: Endgame schon vorbestellbar. Humble Bundle hat ein neues "Pay What You Want"-Bundle aufgesetzt - und zwar mit einigen coolen PC-Spielen aus dem Lego-Videogames-Universum. Außerdem haben wir einige interessante Produkte entdeckt, die jetzt vorbestellbar sind.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Die besten Deals des Tages: Avengers: Endgame vorbestellbar, Avengers Box mit Fanartikeln und Humble Lego Games Bundle im Angebot*


----------

